# Canon S3 IS Problem



## Longfellow (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a Canon  Power Shot S3 IS that has performed perfectly for over 4000 photos. This morning when I attempted to photograph some pen blanks a message saying "Card Locked" appeared on the display.  I can not get the camera to take photos. I can not find anything in the owners manual that refers to this. Anybody have an idea what is wrong and how it could be corrected? I changed cards but that didn't help. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 28, 2010)

Take out your memory card and see if the little switch thingy is in the locked position.
Just a quess.
But I see you have tried a different cards so I dont know
Also try this I googles the problem and it seems common

I have a Canon A650 that was displaying a "card locked!" message. First, of course, check the lock tab on the card itself. Then, try a different SD card in the same camera. I tried an old 256 MB card. I still got the "card locked" message. When I put the 1 GB card I was struggling with in my old Nikon, it read fine. So at this point I knew it was my camera and not the card. What finally worked was very gently pressing down on the metal flap inside the card chamber that detects the lock with the tip of a straightened paperclip. This link can show you how to do it: http://camerarepair.blogspot.com/2009/07/simple-fix-for-memory-card-locked-error.html.


----------



## Mack C. (Aug 28, 2010)

Longfellow said:


> I have a Canon Power Shot S3 IS that has performed perfectly for over 4000 photos. This morning when I attempted to photograph some pen blanks a message saying "Card Locked" appeared on the display. I can not get the camera to take photos. I can not find anything in the owners manual that refers to this. Anybody have an idea what is wrong and how it could be corrected? I changed cards but that didn't help. Thanks for any advice.


 
Call Canon Tech. support!
800.652.2666 in Canada. Not sure if it's available from the US.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 28, 2010)

*Fixed S3 problem*



RDH79 said:


> Take out your memory card and see if the little switch thingy is in the locked position.
> Just a quess.
> But I see you have tried a different cards so I dont know
> Also try this I googles the problem and it seems common
> ...



I put the switch thingy into the locked position then back to unlocked, put card back in camera and Eurecka it now works fine--Thank you- The website is a big help.


----------

